# Any shows/events coming up on east coast?



## Stealth (Oct 8, 2010)

Any shows/events coming up on the was coast? Primarily mid Atlantic area?
My google search foo sucks again, so figured I'd ask.
Thanks.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

schedule of events from USCA site

USCA - Club Events

Lee


----------



## Trucknup (May 8, 2005)

AKC shows are listed on www.infodog.com


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The GSD national is in October in Philly


----------

